# 20 month old with ibs?



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

My best friends baby was just diagnosed with ibs. I've had ibs for almost five years and I was surprised to hear that a baby so young could have it. He has alternating diarrea and constipation, they have tried cutting out dairy and such with no relief. His doc recomnded that he eat a lower carb diet with little or no sugar and refined flour type foods, juice etc. I have looked around trying to find more info on kids this young with ibs and excactly what kind of diet would be best. I've always been told to eat tons of fiber, so this low carb thing kinda threw me off. Does anyone know more about ibs in young kids?


----------



## smile4me (Apr 15, 2004)

My 20 mth old was also just diagnosed. Has spent last 16 months having severe cramps that make her lay on floor moaning and screaming until they pass ofter to only have more to follow. she can sometimes have them all day, or only 3 or so on a good day. She has never slept as she's in pain. We've tried all the reflux med's as she had reflux at birth and now have tried levsin, probiotics and she's currently on milk of magnesia to help her empty her bowels more often to help with the contractions in her colin. never told to change her diet. would love to know if he also has these spasms?!


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

No he does not have spasms like your daughter. I'm surprised they have never told you to change her diet, have you tried cutting out cows milk. I'm surprised they have never even mentioned or asked about what she eats. Maybe you could keep a food diary to keep track of everything she eats and see if she has worse spasms with certain foods, you could also take the list to your doc. That seems serious that she is so much pain everyday, maybe you should see a speicalist and if you feel her doc is not taking this seriously enough get a new doctor.


----------

